# DVD Stand



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

This is the second of two stands made for the neighbor. His wife has a gazillion DVD's and the walmart stands were not up to the task anymore. Clean, simple design. Easy to construct EXCEPT for all the dowels. There are 56 dowels that you don't see - 4 in each crosspiece. Solid oak, dyed then 1 coat of a mix topped with 4 coats of GF armor seal satin. One stand will hold right at about 300 DVD's (regular size case) if you cram them.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks great todd. Nice clean plan and the finish came out nice as well.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

A good, clean design that you should be proud of.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job todd. I like the design and color. That lady has _a lot_ of dvd's. All of ours are in our son's room since most of what we own are kids movies.


----------

